# I'm back...



## Satt (Mar 27, 2005)

I just wanted to pop back in and say hello. I just returned from the Middle East and I am finally seperating from the military!!! So now I will finally be able to train with a real instructor!!! LOL. I look forward to reading the million some odd posts I have missed.

Be blessed everyone,
Jason


----------



## Sarah (Mar 27, 2005)

Great to have ya back!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 27, 2005)

Welcome Back Satt!  Glad you are okay.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2005)

The military is actually letting you go? Good for you!


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 27, 2005)

:wavey:  Welcome back!

 - Ceicei


----------



## still learning (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello, Welcome back.  The nice thing about the military is (if you can't say nice things- don't say it) ........Oh well, I did my time too.  At least the friends you made will last forever.  We had good times too!  Visiting other places makes us realize how the different the whole world is, and makes you appreciate home more sometimes.  .........Aloha


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 30, 2005)

Welcome back Satt~!  

Glad all worked out well for you, and good luck in your training~!

~Tess


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 30, 2005)

Welcome back.
Sean :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 30, 2005)

Sean, thank you for serving our country and welcome back! :asian:


----------



## Fortis (Mar 30, 2005)

Indeed, thank you for your service...it's impossible to pay back the favor.

And welcome back!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 30, 2005)

Welcome back, Jason!  I'm glad that you made it through OK.  And I hope you're enjoying Hawaii while you can!


----------

